# Ogólne > Forum ogólne >  Trądzik pospolity

## Armando1

Witam, mam 17 lat,  Zmagam sie z trądzikiem już od 2 lat . Żadne maści nie pomagają . I mam takie pytanie, czy tabletki derminax są skuteczne ? Ponieważ posiadam pryszcze na twarzy, karku i ramionach , a chciałbym sie tego pozbyć raz na zawsze . 
Pozdrawiam

----------


## Pleda9

Hm. Skoro tabletki i maści nie pomagają, czas podjąć jakieś inne leczenie. Myślałeś o medycynie estetycznej? Dziś są naprawdę fajne zabiegi, które realnie mogą ci pomóc. Chociażby na stronie katowickiej kliniki borczyka o tym sobie poczytaj.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Co do tej pory stosowałaś? Byłaś u dermatologa? Mi pomógł krem qcera, tylko trzeba go regularnie stosować, jest na bazie kwasów i pomaga tez na przebrwienia

----------


## Armando1

Właśnie dermatolog chce mi przepisać lek podobny do izotec na który moi rodzicie nie wyrażają zgody . Co do takich kosmetyczek to byłem kilka razy na oczyszczaniu oraz na kwasach które nic mi nie pomogły :/ wiec chyba mi tylko tabletki zostały

----------


## doriia

Qcera jest z kwasami, spróbuj a jak rzeczywiście nic nie działa to lepiej iść do lekarza.

----------


## tre654@interia.pl

Witaj
Trądzik , to nie jest problem oderwany i żyjący swoim życiem , który można zaleczyć jakąś maścią o tajemnym składzie  z ukrytym często np sterydem. Pewnie z powodu składu rodzice nie zgadzają się na użycie jego. Trądzik to problemy z tarczycą ale tez z trzustką . Z gospodarką insuliną która jest odpowiedzialna za nadmiarową produkcję skóry (zarastają mieszki ) oraz nadmiarową produkcję łoju w tych mieszkach. Uwięziony rozkładający łój w towarzystwie gronkowców czy paciorkowców to trądzik. Oczywiście można sterydem zakłócić wydzielanie histaminy i zanik wykwitów ale rozwalasz sobie generalnie gospodarkę enzymatyczną. Zanim coś weźmiesz do buzi albo na buzię dobrze się zastanów tak jak rodzice to robią.
Musisz podejść do sprawy od środka organizmu, całościowo.
W razie pytań kontakt przez nick, bo nie wracam do przeczytanych postów
Pozdrawia Naturopata

----------


## Greys

a byłeś u lekarza?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Bardzo dobre efekty dają zabiegi z kwasem migdałowym. Ja walczyłem 7 lat z trądzikiem. I najlepiej bez skutków ubocznych, pomógł mi kwas migdałowy 40% 2 razy w tygodniu. Na każdego co innego zadziała

Jesli chodzi o preparat Derminax to jest to zwykły preparat z ziołami (pokrzywa,skrzyp polny,kolagen,witaminy,cynk) nie nastawiałbym się na spektakularne efekty a wręcz na ich brak. Takie preparaty zazwyczaj są bardzo drogie w skład nie wnosi nic nowego jak własnie zioła i witaminy. 

Jeśli chodzi o preparat Izotek - brałem go przez rok, efekty spektakularne już po miesiącu. Skutkiem ubocznym były  bóle głowy  i suchość skóry ale to nic w porównaniu z efektem jakim był brak trądziku. Po zaprzestaniu leku, był spokój przez rok. Pozniej pojawiały się maleńkie ogniska ale na to zadziałał kwas migdałowy i mam spokój

Medycyna estetyczna to też super rozwiązanie jak tu koleżanki Ci pisały. Laser IPL (niestety wiele zabiegów i drogie ale są  super efekty) laser  ELOS, bądź fraxel

W razie pytań zapraszam na gg 5144424

----------


## Profarm

Polecam olej arganowy, który przeznaczony jest m.in. dla osób z objawami trądziku młodzieńczego. Dzięki skwalanowi ma działanie gojące, natomiast dzięki zawartości dużej ilości kwasu oleinowego, reguluje wydzielanie sebum.

----------


## suzi03

Na prawdę odradzam Izotec, wiele miesięcy dobrze prowadzonego leczenia (bo zaraz ktoś mi to zarzuci) i zero efektu. Dalej mam pryszcze i to chyba więcej... Bardzo to wszystko smutne :Smile:

----------


## Ala_C

Najlepiej udaj się do dermatologa coś poradzi.

----------


## lakoste

Dermatolog Ci i tak zaleci krem więc może popatrzeć na nie już wcześniej. By dostosować je do swojej cery. I móc odpowiedzieć na pytania dermatologa.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Tez mialem w tym wieku ogromne wrecz problemy z tradzikie, zadne drogie leki (nawet bardzo drogie) nie pomagaly, nie pomagaly takze ciagle wizyty u dermatologow. Pomogly wizyty w salonie kosmetycznym... byc moze dla niektorych to dziwne, ze facet chodzi do kosmetyczki ale twarz to nasza wizytowka i chyba kazdy chce aby wygladala ona dobrze... tym bardziej gdy bylo sie takim zdesperowanym czlowiekiem wtedy jak ja. Kosmetyczka zalecila mi co 2-dniowe osuszanie (akurat chodzilem do szkoly kolo jej gabinetu wiec bylo na reke) nastepnie co 2 tygodniowe oczyszczanie buzi, pozniej rzadsze juz osuszanie. Po kilkunastu zabiegach - mikrodermabrazja co miesieczna... miedzy czasie stosowalem masc Epiduo, ktora rowniez polecila kosmetyczka (masc sama w sobie jest swietna, stosowalem na noc na nowe syfki... na drugi dzien praktycznie nie bylo sladu po nim). To wszystko sie zaczelo gdy mialem jakies 16 lat, kuracje u kosmetyczki zaczalem gdy mialem 17-18... Skonczylem ją po okolo prawie roku (niestety walka z tradzikiem trwa dlugo, dodatkowo z zaawansowanym). Teraz mam 22 lata i nie ma sladu na buzi po tradziku. Szczerze polecam takie leczenie bo na wlasnej skorze sie przekonalem, ze warto. Fakt to boli i kosztuje ale warto.  :Smile:  Zycze powodzenia.

----------


## jechanowska

> Witam, mam 17 lat,  Zmagam sie z trądzikiem już od 2 lat . Żadne maści nie pomagają . I mam takie pytanie, czy tabletki derminax są skuteczne ? Ponieważ posiadam pryszcze na twarzy, karku i ramionach , a chciałbym sie tego pozbyć raz na zawsze . 
> Pozdrawiam


Zanim sięgniesz po tabletki, skonsultuj się z lekarzem. Nie wolno zażywać leków na własną rękę. Pamiętaj, że każde przyjmowanie tabletek wpływa na Twoją wątrobę, dlatego polecam najpierw wypróbować krem Beta-Skin Acne Care Cream. Nie zawiedziesz się!  :Smile:  

Pozdrawiam
Aleksandra Jechanowska

----------


## Aquastop Radioterapia

Polecam kremy przeznaczone dla skóry trądzikowej i łojotokowej, które zawierają tlenek cynku, ekstrakt z pięciornika, olejowy wyciąg z rumianku, niezbędne nienasycone kwasy tłuszczowe pod postacią linomagu oraz witaminę E. Synergiczne działanie tych składników wspomaga gojenie zmian trądzikowych, redukuje zaczerwienienie skóry, normalizuje pracę gruczołów łojowych, zapobiegając powstawaniu nowych wykwitów trądzikowych.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Dołączam do opinii użytkownika suzi03 i odradzam Izotec. Szkoda czasu zdrowia i pieniędzy.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Też odradzam izotek, potworna strata czasu.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Również nie mogę powiedzieć dobrego słowa o izotecu. Szkoda zdrowia na ten wynalazek.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Totalnie odradzam stosowanie izotec'u. Masa nieporządanych skutków ubocznych i bardzo nikła skuteczność działania... Po zaprzestaniu kuracji nawrót jakby ze zdwojoną siłą... Masakra! Szkoda czasu i zdrowia

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Podpisuję się pod słowami poprzedniczki. Nie polecam!

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

pytanie czy chodzisz do dermatologa czy leczysz się na własną rękę?? Bo jeśli to drugie to nie wróżę sukcesu. Dobrych dermatologów ma enel med w warszawie – ja dzięki nim pozbyłam się trądziku z którym zmagałam się prawie 10 lat, ale bez dobrej diagnozy można sobie tylko zaszkodzić albo w najlepszym wypadku zostanie bez zmian.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Stosowałam wspomniane leki i jest to wielka strata czasu i pieniędzy.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Tylko nie Izotec ! Nie dość że nie pomaga to ma mnóstwo skutków ubocznych. Nie polecam

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Również odradzam i zgadzam się w 100 procentach że bardziej mogą zaszkodzić niż pomóc.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Stosowałam Duac, Aknenormin oraz izotec żaden z tych leków mi nie pomógł.
Trądzik wcale nie znikał a wręcz przeciwnie miałam go nawet trochę więcej.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Zgadzam się z poprzednikiem i dodam jeszcze aby unikać brevoxyl oraz benzacne . Wszystkie z tych leków zamiast pomóc to mogą zaszkodzić.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Chyba najpopularniejszymi lekami na trądzik są : Duac, Aknenormin oraz izotec ale niestety żaden z nich mi nie pomógł a bardziej zaszkodził. Z mojej strony mogę dodać, że nie polecam i odradzam.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Widzę, że wspomniane leki nie tylko mi zaszkodziły a innym również  :Frown:  Nie polecam są okropnie drogie a dodatkowo mają mnóstwo skutków ubocznych .

----------


## Dankaaa

jeśli chodzi o trądzik to najlepiej iść do dermatologa. A tak na szybko to musisz pamiętać o dokładnym oczyszczaniu twarzy. Kup sobie saunę do twarzy (np w mimari dostaniezz profesjonalne urządzenia za naprawdę niewielkie pieniądze) bo dzięki niej otworzą się pory i będzie łatwiej cokolwiek zrobić z buzią  :Smile:

----------


## ullla

na pewno nie zaszkodzi próbować. Ale oprócz od środka to działaj też od zewnątrz. U mnie świetnie się sprawdziły kosmetyki od eldan cosmetics z serii doskonałe oczyszczenie. Mają dużo naturalnych składników aktywnych  :Smile:  skóra jest po nich czysta, odświeżona i zdrowa  :Smile:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Używałam leków o których wyżej wspominano i stanowczo nie polecam. Już nic nie pisze o skutkach ubocznych ale o tym, że kompletnie nic nie działają tak jak je reklamują.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Również jestem tego samego zdania co inni. Strata czasu i pieniędzy to już pomijam, ale to co te leki mogą zrobić człowiekowi to okropne! Przekonałam się na własnej skórze i nie polecam!

----------

